# Is it ok to cycle a 2 gallon tank?



## rckstr1253 (Nov 21, 2011)

So for the past 2 months I have been cycling my 2 gallon tanks and my fish seem happy....but is this ok to do? Am I allowed to keep doing just 25-50% water changes 1-2 times a week or am I suppose to do this 1-2 times a week and once I reach the 4th week, do a complete emptying and cleaning of the tank? I know the one tank is now starting to show algae in it...but Im not sure if I have to empty all the water out and clean it or if I can get away doing just water changes and keep the cycling goin.

Thanks


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

Well, here's the problem...Anything less than a 5 gallon just isn't going to properly cycle! Sadly they are too small and prone to broken cycles and ammonia spikes!  I would treat the tank as if it was uncycled truthfully. If you want to cycle a tank, cycle a 5 gallon or above!


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

That is correct.....its not that smaller tanks can't cycle...its more due to limited surface area for the beneficial bacteria and this can limit stability and the tank will still need twice weekly water changes to keep the water safe.

In 2gal filtered tank-twice weekly 50%...1-50% water only and 1-50% with vacuum to maintain water quality....unless you have live active growing plants......
Filter media needs a swish/rinse in old tank water a couple of times a month with a water change to maintain good water flow and oxygen for the beneficial bacteria.

It is normal and expected to have some algae in a contain of water that has both light and nutrient and it can even be a sign of a healthy system-it can help make the tank look more natural by softening edges and provides food for the microorganism that the Betta will graze on, however, since this is a closed system we still need to manually remove some of the algae along with our weekly water changes to keep it in check.....


----------



## rckstr1253 (Nov 21, 2011)

Oldfishlady said:


> That is correct.....its not that smaller tanks can't cycle...its more due to limited surface area for the beneficial bacteria and this can limit stability and the tank will still need twice weekly water changes to keep the water safe.
> 
> In 2gal filtered tank-twice weekly 50%...1-50% water only and 1-50% with vacuum to maintain water quality....unless you have live active growing plants......
> Filter media needs a swish/rinse in old tank water a couple of times a month with a water change to maintain good water flow and oxygen for the beneficial bacteria.
> ...


Hey thanks for the info! Yea I think my tank is healthy.....this is my favorite betta fish and his tail which was nibbled on a few months back is almost all back, he's a vibrant mustard blue/orange color, and he is always active and easy to feed. So I assume the algae is a sign the tank is in healthy standing so i think i am going to continue to "cycle" the tank, even though you said it isn't really cycling....but maybe its keeping the tank healthy how I am cleaning it.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

No, its will establish a nitrogen cycle or biological filter-it just may not be stable due to limited surface area....your on the right track though....keep doing what you are doing and enjoy your Betta...


----------



## rckstr1253 (Nov 21, 2011)

Oldfishlady said:


> No, its will establish a nitrogen cycle or biological filter-it just may not be stable due to limited surface area....your on the right track though....keep doing what you are doing and enjoy your Betta...


Will do and thanks for the info! I love this betta fish......I have 3 others and 2 more possibly on the way. Its starting to get to be alittle too much though.....so I need to cut back for a loooong time.


----------

